
Show HN: Play Framework Init.d Script for RHEL 7 - xmaddness
http://www.dazedpro.com/play-framework-init-d-script-rhel-7/
======
xmaddness
My attempt at a proper init.d script for Play Framework. Could use some peer
review please.

